# Thinking of adopting a 13 yr old malt.



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I just HAVE to stop looking at the rescue sites. I found a cute old lady who's owner had a massive stroke and left her and her 6 and 7 yr old pups. I am seriously considering taking her. I cannot bare that she (they) lost their mom so tragically. I am thinking she may have one to 3 yrs left and I would love to give her a safe and loving place to live out the rest of her life. I am wondering if I may be being unfair to Maggie and Trixie by doing this. Would it take away from them? They seem to be ok around other dogs, although it takes Maggie a day or two to adjust. Then she is just fine with them. This little girl seems to be in good health but no teeth. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice about this please? I do so want to do the right thing here.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what a wonderful thing you're considering. I thought it would take away from our malts too but they all get lots of luvin. Emily is still my little armpit snuggler at night. See if they adjust,I'm sure they will.
Amber just loves Rylee to death,they're like best buds.
Bitsy and Emily and Sasha get into their tiffs but I also catch them sleeping ,all on one big doggie pillow.
I catch myself givign Bitsy a little extra hugging sinc eshe didnt' get that love in the past adn her time is shorter than the others,she's 10 the others are 6 and 7. I try to balance out the lovin as best I can ,each one comes up and gets their lovin.

It's your choice and you have to feel comfortable w/ it.

I used to take in oldsters from the shelter and I didn't regret it,only regret was they didn't have more time,but the time they had,was with love.

Hugs!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just adore seniors! I swear Lady gets better and better with age.

Do you know this Malt's background? Is she with a rescue group so you can speak to her foster mom about her personality to see if she'd be a good fit for your family? If she's very bonded to her puppies, will it be hard for her to be separated from them? It's not fair to ask an older gal to adjust too much IMO.

If it seems like a good fit, the only other consideration would be vet bills. Those final years can be expensive so just make sure you are financially prepared to handle whatever health issues may develop. It's important that seniors have bloodwork and a physical twice a year to make sure little things are caught before they turn into big issues.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, the lady who heads the rescue has all three of the dogs. She said the old gal is quiet, low key and very sweet. Her daughter is very independent. The son is attached to mom but the foster seemed to think he would be ok. He is 7 yrs old. I was concerned about that as well but figured he will have to deal with the separation when his momma passes to the bridge anyway. If I could take him too I would. I still have not committed to anything. I just know she will probably not be adopted due to her age unless someone else like me comes along (sucker for a sad puppy). Thanks for the suggestions. They are certainly food for thought.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

*13 yr old malt*



michellerobison said:


> Aww what a wonderful thing you're considering. I thought it would take away from our malts too but they all get lots of luvin. Emily is still my little armpit snuggler at night. See if they adjust,I'm sure they will.
> Amber just loves Rylee to death,they're like best buds.
> Bitsy and Emily and Sasha get into their tiffs but I also catch them sleeping ,all on one big doggie pillow.
> I catch myself givign Bitsy a little extra hugging sinc eshe didnt' get that love in the past adn her time is shorter than the others,she's 10 the others are 6 and 7. I try to balance out the lovin as best I can ,each one comes up and gets their lovin.
> ...


Well, that is what I want to do is to give her a loving home for whatever time she has left. Giving lovins to everyone is no problem for sure :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He will adjust,especially if he has love and losts of attention.
You're right ,her age,I doubt at her age she'd get adopted


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Janis, I admire & applaud you for your compassion----I know that lady would have a great place in your heart & home. Three years isn't long unless you are living in the wrong place & I know your home would be a great place for her to live out her life w/love. 
Follow your heart! 
I think if "momma" is happy then the pups can adjust!
Praying for wisdom.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bellapuppy said:


> Well, that is what I want to do is to give her a loving home for whatever time she has left. Giving lovins to everyone is no problem for sure :wub:


 
The only problem...not enough hands and arms to hug every one at once!
We kinda just scoop them up,all at once!

Sounds like someone has a new family member on the way....

I'm excited and happy for you,it's a good thing you're doing and you'll be blessed by this one's love too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh like Marj, I ADORE Seniors, there is something so special about them. If your current babies like other furbabies, that's a great start, and then you just find out, the tempermant of the 13 year old, just to be sure she is okay with other dogs as well.

Bless your heart for wanting to open your home to this precious one. Seniors truly are very special. Hugs.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I could adopt all the seniors out there. Some of their stories just break my heart. Apparently, these dogs were well taken care of, although I have no idea why she would not have any teeth (?)
SANDI, I have been praying for wisdom. I have gone from yes to no then back to yes so many times. Then I just think of her and the kind of life she used to have to one that would be less than desirable. I will have to wait another week before I can see her. Thankyou everyone for your words of wisdom and encouragement.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellapuppy said:


> I wish I could adopt all the seniors out there. Some of their stories just break my heart. Apparently, these dogs were well taken care of, although I have no idea why she would not have any teeth (?)
> SANDI, I have been praying for wisdom. I have gone from yes to no then back to yes so many times. Then I just think of her and the kind of life she used to have to one that would be less than desirable. I will have to wait another week before I can see her. Thankyou everyone for your words of wisdom and encouragement.


 
Sending you much love and hugs. When you did get a chance to see her, I think that will better help your descion. Many many hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - I agree with Christine. I think you need to meet her and also have your two meet her and see what the consensus is. It would be wonderful if she could be part of your family for the time she has.:wub::wub: As far as vet bills go, is there any help via the rescue. I know my neighbor did a rescue and they're provided medical help and paid for surgery she needed.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

bellapuppy said:


> I wish I could adopt all the seniors out there. Some of their stories just break my heart. Apparently, these dogs were well taken care of, *although I have no idea why she would not have any teeth (?)*
> SANDI, I have been praying for wisdom. I have gone from yes to no then back to yes so many times. Then I just think of her and the kind of life she used to have to one that would be less than desirable. I will have to wait another week before I can see her. Thankyou everyone for your words of wisdom and encouragement.


Some dogs just have bad teeth. My poor Micky gets his teeth cleaned once a year like clockwork and he still loses teeth each time. He is very spoiled and well taken care of, but at the rate we are going, he won't have many left by 13, and he is only 6!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

This is so heartwarming!!!! Can't wait to hear what you/the gang thinks after you meet her. I personally think it would be much easier to add a senior as a third as they aren't so demanding for attention like a high energy puppy - they're more mellow generally. I have a good feeling about this  xoxoxo


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, you guys! We will go see her Friday at the Petco she will be at for the rescue. I think she will be fine too. The rescue says she gets along well with other dogs and mine are pretty sociably -except for shy Maggie - she will take a day to "sniff" out the situation then she will be fine. As far as health goes, they said she hears fine, walks fine, eats well and is generally in good health. They did have her vet checked. I never thought to ask if there are problems if they would help with vet bills. Please pray that won't be necessary. When we get her I will post pics. You can see her on petfinder though. Her name is Whisper. She is cute as can be. I cannot wait to see her. I have a sleeping crate all set up, since that is what she has been used to, which Trixie is napping in right now LOL!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL! Malts seem to have problems with their teeth, don't they?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

bellapuppy said:


> Thanks, you guys! We will go see her Friday at the Petco she will be at for the rescue. I think she will be fine too. The rescue says she gets along well with other dogs and mine are pretty sociably -except for shy Maggie - she will take a day to "sniff" out the situation then she will be fine. As far as health goes, they said she hears fine, walks fine, eats well and is generally in good health. They did have her vet checked. I never thought to ask if there are problems if they would help with vet bills. Please pray that won't be necessary. When we get her I will post pics. *You can see her on petfinder though. Her name is Whisper.* She is cute as can be. I cannot wait to see her. I have a sleeping crate all set up, since that is what she has been used to, which Trixie is napping in right now LOL!


Do you have a link?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I will take ANY senior, sight unseen. I've always made it work, and the areas to keep them comfortable. I adopted my senior Daisy, and Lulu. I've fostered many seniors, some were adopted, some passed at the house. I adore the seniors. And you know, my Jops, Franks, and LBB, will be seniors before you know it. 

Now pups are a different story at my house ~ LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think this is the link: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Phelan, CA | Whisper She looks very sweet. What a sad story. Are those her two pups in the photo on the page? Good luck!! Have my fingers crossed and I know if she's the one for you, she'll just blossom with you and the girls.:wub::wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks...bless her little heart, she looks a wee bit sad to me...probably confused. Wanna just hug her up... xoxoxo All of them... xoxoxox


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry, neglected to post the link last night. Yes, those are her two kids. There was some interest in the Deana but none, so far, in Winston. Maybe someone on here would like Winston ? We are going to see her tomorrow. Cannot wait. I will let you all know.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh be still my heart,what a sweet face.Hope her pups find homes too. She reminds me of my Bitsy,10 yrs old.
She's going to be a blessing for you.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Can't wait to hear how things turn out!!!! Poor little sweetie does look a bit sad. Hoping to hear good news tomorrow!! It sounds like you already have your heart in this! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anxious to find out how it goes tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm excited to hear how the visit goes with Whisper. She's precious. I hope both babies find good homes too. I really hope this works out. I have a soft spot in my heart for seniors too. Sometimes, I get a little tired of how our society places such an emphasis on youth and beauty. We all grow old. I love the elderly; I enjoy their humor and wisdom....same with the fluffs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - good luck today. Let us know how it goes. Hoping it will be a good match but if not it isn't meant to be. :grouphug:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Waiting to hear if an "Old Girl" will be blessed with a forever home for 2011!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking to see how the meet & greet went!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Checking to see how the meet & greet went!


 
Me too!!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, we went to Petco and watched her arrive with the rescue gal. She was soooo dirty LOL. I took her while the gal was setting up and we bought her a new collar, leash and a new i.d. tag - a purple heart. She slept on a blanket on my lap all the way home. She was tired and I guess glad to be in someone's lap. She is in my nap as I type this. She had a get aquainted time with the girls and Pico. Everyone got along just fine. Maggie didn't bark or back off either! Now that is a new one for her!
Whisper is white and pretty and smells great. I just had to trim around her eyes and mouth a bit. With no teeth she has a hard time holding her tongue in her mouth but she loves to give kisses and follows me all over already. What a sweetie. 
Now for the bad news; While bathing her I discovered a huge mammary tumor with lots of smaller ones on one side. Wondering what this will cost us? No, I am not giving her back. I have already fallen in love with her. The thing is, I asked the rescue gal if she had been vet checked and she said she had been. They did have her vaccinated again but I have no idea why the vet wouldn't have mentioned the tumors. Any suggestions? I took pics and will post them her in a few mins. Thanks, everyone for your support and good wishes. Whisper is a love for sure.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Janis, I am SO happy for you!!:chili::chili: I can't wait to see pics of Whisper all nice and clean!! I have no idea about the tumors but I'm sure others will jump in and give you some advice!! Bless you Janis for opening your heart and home to this special gal!! What an angel you are!!! I am thrilled that Whisper will live the rest of her life in luxury thanks to you!! I just love a happy ending!! :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is miss Whisper. She is so white and smells so good. Cannot get the stains from around her mouth but she is still so pretty and loveable. She has been sleeping on my lap for quite some time now. Just love this little old gal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - congratulations.:chili::chili: I had a feeling Whisper would be coming home with you...tonight. :wub::wub: Look at her in that little pink outfit. What a love. I don't think she'll ever leave your lap. 
I'm so sorry about the tumors. When my neighbor got her Skye Terrier from a rescue they soon found out she had to have surgery - they think she was dumped right after she gave birth to pups - and she brought the dog back to the rescue's vet and they did the surgery free of charge. Don't know what the arrangement is with this rescue but I would certainly contact them. How could this be missed? 
I'm so glad Whisper will start her new year in a new, loving home.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Susan, that is a good idea. I will check with them as to their Veterinary situation. I am willing to pay for part of it. We will see after the new year. Right now, she is snuggled in my hubby's lap. She ate like a little pig, almost like she hadn't eaten for a while. She has not pooped yet so I will be watching out for that to make sure all is well in that department. I have a crate for her to sleep in but she does not seem to want to be in it. The rescue said she is used to sleeping in one. I hope she will do well in there tonight. Anyone else with seniors have some suggestions I need? Thanks again for your help and kind words.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd find an old shirt w/ your scent on it if you have her sleep in the crate. The mamory tumours should be cancer free,most are. We had a cocker that developed one.
I'm so happy you got her,she's on elucky girl. Any news on her pups,any prospects?
She's such a cutie,reminds me of my Bitsy she's 10 soon to be 11.
I love the oldsters.

Mine all sleep w/ us,it's wonderful. 

Can't wait for more future piccies and watching her blossom w/ you.

What a doll!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! 
It sounds like she had you at first glance.:wub:
She is adorable and I bet she is so thankful to be in a loving home.
What a Happy New Year for you!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I'd find an old shirt w/ your scent on it if you have her sleep in the crate. The mamory tumours should be cancer free,most are. We had a cocker that developed one.
> I'm so happy you got her,she's on elucky girl. Any news on her pups,any prospects?
> She's such a cutie,reminds me of my Bitsy she's 10 soon to be 11.
> I love the oldsters.
> ...


That is a good idea. I will put something in her crate with her tonight. Everyone sleeps with us too but I am worried about her jumping or rolling off the bed. Her daughter was supposed to be adopted this afternoon. Her son, is an 8 yr old male so, hopefully he will go to a new home soon! I saw him and he is larger than Whisper and has crooked teeth, but he is adorable and seems pretty laid back. I let Whisper kiss her babies bye bye before we left.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Whisper is a lucky gal to be in your home now. I hope the tumors are benign but I understand the worry, etc. In the meantime, enjoy her and know what a wonderful thing you have done.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on Whisker! Looks like she has finally find a home to enjoy her golden years in!

The rescue should have had her tumors removed before she was adopted. It's not fair to pass that expense and possible heartbreak on to an unsuspecting person. Have you contacted them?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bellapuppy said:


> That is a good idea. I will put something in her crate with her tonight. Everyone sleeps with us too but I am worried about her jumping or rolling off the bed. Her daughter was supposed to be adopted this afternoon. Her son, is an 8 yr old male so, hopefully he will go to a new home soon! I saw him and he is larger than Whisper and has crooked teeth, but he is adorable and seems pretty laid back. I let Whisper kiss her babies bye bye before we left.


 
Aww it must have been heartbreaking,but sounds like they may have a chance.
I worried about that too but they all tend to sleep in teh middle between us. When I lived in Florida we had all tile so I but sleeping bags and long foam runners around the bed,on the tile,just in case. No one's fallen out yet...so far.
Hopefully an old shirt will give her some comfort until you can trust her to sleep on the bed and not fall off.
When we get settled in Florida,we hope! We want to take in fosters and odsters. We did that before ,until we put the house on the market,then we really couldn't have so many dogs in the house incase the potetial buyers had allergies. We have 5 in the huse but they mostly stay on the tile in the kitchen,of on the couch w/ blankets on it.

I'm so happy for you and Whisper,I like that name too..


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM WHISPER!

Last night was our first night with Whisper. She followed me around, and slept on my lap most of the evening after she had eaten everything in her bowl. Bedtime came around and I put her in her crate with my shirt. We turned out the lights and she was quiet for about a minute. Then the old gal started barking her low raspy bark - non stop. Ok, so I caved. I picked her up and put her in bed with the rest of us. She found her spot and didn't move until about 3:00 am when the others wanted to go outside. Whisper also went out and did her pee pee, but still no poop. Back in bed, back to "her" spot and she did not move the rest of the night. She is a very sound sleeper and stays in one spot - next to my chest. This morning she got up in such a good mood. She went outside with her sweater cause it is cooooold out there. Still no poop! She ate her breakfast, went back outside and STILL no poop! I wonder if I should be concerned? Now she is napping on the couch. Rough life Whisper is going to have huh? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations - and thank you for giving this sweet gal a loving home to live out her days! Sweetness and Tessa are sending her sweet Happy New Year kisses!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I know how it is to cave... It's wonderful to have them sleep w/you though. She'll poo ,just keep giving her water. Maybe try some rice ,it might help.It's gentle on their system and could help get things moving along.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Aww I know how it is to cave... It's wonderful to have them sleep w/you though. She'll poo ,just keep giving her water. Maybe try some rice ,it might help.It's gentle on their system and could help get things moving along.


Yes, white rice is gentle but it is constipating. I would not give that if Whisper is already constipated. Try a teaspoon of pure organic canned pumpkin .. not pie filling .. as it is high in fiber and a lot of us here use that from time to time to help pass things along.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

So glad that Whisper is settling in nicely with you and your gang. Bless her little heart and bless you for being her angel. She looks amazing since you bathed her. What a difference. She's a little doll! :wub: Please give her gentle kisses from me!! 

I agree with Sher about the canned pumpkin. It works miracles :thumbsup:.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations on your adoption of Whisper--she sounds like such a dear! :wub: May the new year be a wonderful one for you.

Definitely check with the rescue about the tumor. It's possible the vet looked at it and decided it wasn't something that needed _immediate_ attention. But I think they ought to help with the expense. 

I adopted a dog with multiple mammary tumors, who had been at the shelter for a long, long time. An x-ray showed no metastasis so we had them removed, and the surgery was able to remove it all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Janis, so happy God gave direction in the selection!
We will follow this little one w/joy & excitement---bless you for compassion that took flight! I know she was meant for you'all!
hugs


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, Michelle, I will try that today.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, Sandi, she was meant for us I think. Well, she thinks so for sure! She follows me all over and insists on standing on me or laying on my lap. How will I ever get anything done with her around? LOL. She is so relaxed and just happy to have some one on one attention I think. She gives kisses too! So cute and cuddly. I would do this again, I think. I would love to see human seniors adopt k9 seniors. I think it is a match made in heaven.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> Yes, white rice is gentle but it is constipating. I would not give that if Whisper is already constipated. Try a teaspoon of pure organic canned pumpkin .. not pie filling .. as it is high in fiber and a lot of us here use that from time to time to help pass things along.


 Yes, thanks you guys. I just gave her a tablespoon of pumpkin. She didn't want it at first but I tossed in a few crunchies - yes, she loves and eats crunchies - and she gobbled it up. So, we are now on "poop watch" :blink:.

I can always count on you all to help. Thank you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't know that. But if it is,don't do ti. The pumpkin works great too.I forgot about it. I ususally give then a spoonful too,mine love it so I'm sure she will too.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

SHE POOPED! :aktion033::chili::chili: It was a healthy one too so at least she doesn't have a problem there. Sorry if the post is disgusting but, hey, I am sure you will all understand. I think the pumpkin did it! :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Any other forum, yeah, yuck ,but this forum,it's a good thing!
Congrats on the "good tiding" she was able to make. Sounds like she just had a little back up..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - it sounds to me like Whisper is fitting in just perfectly.:chili::chili: It's so heartwarming to hear that a senior finds such a loving family and can grow old gracefully. Glad she pooped -- yes we're all obsessed with it at some time or other. :blush: You've really both been blessed this new year.:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for both you and Whisper! She's such a little angel. :wub: :wub: What a beautiful bond you and Whisper share. :wub2: Wishing all of you a healthy and happy new year. Keep us posted on the tumors.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God love you for taking Whisper. What a sweetheart she sounds and looks like.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, thank you, Elaine. She is not hard to love, I'll tell you that. She must have really been loved by her prior owner. It has been weighing on my heart to send her a note that we have her old gal and are giving her the best of care and love. I know if it were me, I would be beside myself with worry over the fate of my dog (s). I got her name and address by accident. She had a massive stroke so won't be at that address but perhaps it will be forwarded to her family who could reassure her about Whisper. I don't know if I should. I would keep it anonymous. What do you all think?


----------

